
FOSDEM 2020 Live Streaming - Tepix
https://fosdem.org/2020/schedule/streaming/
======
Tepix
FOSDEM is the Free and Open Source Developer Meetup, a yearly conference with
around 10,000 participants and more than 800 talks. Many of them will be
streamed starting at 9:30 CET (8:30 UTC).

